# Eccentric Chuck



## Padre (Mar 15, 2012)

I am very interested in starting some 'eccentric turning' and was wondering if anyone here has an opinion on the best chuck to use?  I am currently looking at these four:

"Shapeshifter" Chuck now at PSI

Sorby Eccentric Chuck

Escoulen Eccentric Chuck

Axminster Eccentric Chuck

Anyone out there using these?  Opinions?

Thanks.


----------



## Super Dave (Mar 15, 2012)

I have a Joyner off center chuck, it works well for pentants, pocket watches, and other small things. You need good two sided tape to hold your material to the chuck. I havent tried the others but for the price this one works well and has endless settings. It was first offered here but now I think Ruth Niles carries them. If you have any questions on this chuck, let me know. I know alot of members on this site bought them.

Dave


----------



## Padre (Mar 15, 2012)

Super Dave said:


> I have a Joyner off center chuck, it works well for pentants, pocket watches, and other small things. You need good two sided tape to hold your material to the chuck. I havent tried the others but for the price this one works well and has endless settings. It was first offered here but now I think Ruth Niles carries them. If you have any questions on this chuck, let me know. I know alot of members on this site bought them.
> 
> Dave



Thanks Dave, I will look at it.


----------



## ctubbs (Mar 15, 2012)

Did you think about a 4 jaw independent chuck?  That would give you good holding ability and a very large variety of positioning.  Just a thought, no idea of price.
Charles


----------



## Padre (Mar 15, 2012)

ctubbs said:


> Did you think about a 4 jaw independent chuck?  That would give you good holding ability and a very large variety of positioning.  Just a thought, no idea of price.
> Charles


I am not sure what that is?    I have a Nova G3 right now.


----------



## holmqer (Mar 16, 2012)

An important beginning is to understand what sort of offset / multi axis projects to you want to do. The answer to that question can lead to something as simple as homemade wooden eccentric chucks that I have made for small offset turnings or creative mounting between centers with steb drives to the monsterous multi axis chuck that Keith Holt uses to turn facial features on masks.


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 16, 2012)

Super Dave said:


> I have a Joyner off center chuck, it works well for pentants, pocket watches, and other small things. You need good two sided tape to hold your material to the chuck. I havent tried the others but for the price this one works well and has endless settings. It was first offered here but now I think Ruth Niles carries them. If you have any questions on this chuck, let me know. I know alot of members on this site bought them.
> 
> Dave



I have this chuck and it provides all the offset I ever envision needing.
It was relatively inexpensive and can be offset in about any way that you can imagine.


----------



## GoodTurns (Mar 16, 2012)

saw the title and thought dalecamino :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Curly (Mar 16, 2012)

Padre said:


> ctubbs said:
> 
> 
> > Did you think about a 4 jaw independent chuck?  That would give you good holding ability and a very large variety of positioning.  Just a thought, no idea of price.
> ...



Padre was referring to something like this.
H8049 6" 4-Jaw Wood Chuck - 1" x 8 TPI


----------



## Padre (Mar 16, 2012)

holmqer said:


> An important beginning is to understand what sort of offset / multi axis projects to you want to do. The answer to that question can lead to something as simple as homemade wooden eccentric chucks that I have made for small offset turnings or creative mounting between centers with steb drives to the monsterous multi axis chuck that Keith Holt uses to turn facial features on masks.



I am looking to turn pens, goblets, boxes, etc.


----------



## broitblat (Mar 16, 2012)

I have the Sorby.  

It seems to be built well, but I've only used it a few times.

  -Barry


----------



## lorbay (Mar 16, 2012)

I have the Sorby also and love the versatility of it.
Lin.


----------



## JeffT (Mar 16, 2012)

I saw the thread title and thought you knew a guy I work with!


----------



## lorbay (Mar 16, 2012)

JeffT said:


> I saw the thread title and thought you knew a guy I work with!


:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## wm460 (Mar 18, 2012)

I have the Sorby. 

 I've only used it a few times, but love it.


----------



## Padre (Mar 21, 2012)

Ok, I've narrowed it down, but here's my concern.  Right now (until I have enough money for my PM4224) I am using a Delta 46-460.  Don't eccentric chucks cause quite a 'wobble' on the lathe?  And since the 46-460 is a midi lathe, won't the chuck cause even more of a wobble?  I wish to turn goblets, small boxes, pens and the like.

Only the Escoulen comes with counter-balancing weights to reduce the wobble btw. 

Thanks!


----------



## holmqer (Mar 21, 2012)

Offset turning creates quite a bit of wobble. You don't have your PM3520 any more?


----------



## Padre (Mar 21, 2012)

holmqer said:


> Offset turning creates quite a bit of wobble. You don't have your PM3520 any more?



No, I had to sell it about a year ago.  I am saving for the larger PM though.

SO, the escoulen with the counter-balance would be the best bet?


----------



## holmqer (Mar 21, 2012)

I've done offset turning with a jet mini, but it was a bit unnerving and I was not using an eccentric chuck. I've done all my offset turning with creative use of my drive centers and Talon chuck.

Rumors suggest that PM will be coming out with a re-design for the 4224 at the Symposium in San Jose.


----------



## broitblat (Mar 22, 2012)

I've not had a problem with eccentric turning of small pieces on a mini lathe.  It really all depends on the total mass.  I would think a goblet or small box should be OK.

  -Barry


----------



## kruger (Mar 22, 2012)

I have this escoulen chuck

Mandrin ESCOULEN N°1 [199.90

i use it every time and i think it is the best for a woodturner he want to test eccentric turning.
you can put it on a ofset chuck

the chuck on your link is very expensive.


----------

